# Back tension with trigger release



## Stinger57 (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a Scott trigger release and need help understanding how to fire my release with my back muscles. HELP, please. So far all I hear is blank bale.
So here I am at full draw flexing my back and waiting. waiting.........
I've been shooting for a year, so far no luck or skill....

Thanks


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

It's hard to describe, easy to learn first-hand.
The best way in words alone: Lay your finger on the trigger w/ light pressure, and pull back "inito the wall" with your back muscles... the triger will go off.


----------



## IronMtnMikey (Jul 22, 2009)

I know i have a sweet spot 2 and you have to hold down the trigger until ready then flip it back and use your back to shoot. is this what you mean or am i complete off here lmao


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

If you are using a wrist strap release, you have to start by relaxing your entire hand (cannot be holding the neck of the release, trust the strap) then hook your finger over the trigger and start to pull with your back. If done right your back muscles will pull your hooked finger into the trigger causing it to fire.


----------



## elevenring (Jan 15, 2005)

Bucky is right you have to completely relax your hand if you don't it wont release right. I was taught to imagine an egg between your shoulder blades and you are trying to crush it or you can pretend there is a wall behind you and you want to put your elbow through it. Thr release willgo off. I assume you have tried a regular back tension, if not you should try it. That way you will know what it feels like. Good luck it takes some time and lots of shooting.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Put you finger gently around the trigger and leave it there. Don't move your finger after that!!! Now, try to pull your hand through the strap. Relax your hand, and by squeezing shoulder blades, and pulling through the wrist strap, it should go off when you least expect it. If it doesn't scare the ***** out of you, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

P.L. Archery said:


> Now, try to pull your hand through the strap. .


 with your back...not your shoulder or elbow or wrist but all in one continuous motion


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Get a copy of Idiot Proof Archery. Bernie Pellerite explains this and how to prevent/cure TP quite well.


----------

